# Update on the Updates - UK-M 2012



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There are several threads (+ some polls) where people have put forwards suggestions for UK-M features which they would like to see implemented. I've also got several PM's and emails containing some great great ideas.

I know it's frustrating feeling like comments aren't being heard so I just want to reassure everyone that I am listening. I'm not posting much on the public board at the moment but I am here every day and do read all of the suggestions threads. All of the ideas have been taken onboard and a lot of them are in the process of being implemented.

You may have noticed that Katy is taking on more and more of the Admin tasks which is great as it's freeing me up to focus on developing the site and rolling out changes. If you've PM'd or emailed me please be patient for a little longer. I will reply to all messages as soon as I can.

My current list of things to change/implement contains 44 seperate items, mostly suggested by members. Obviously all of these things won't happen overnight but here's some of the things you can expect this month:


'Who's Quoted Me' Feature

User Tagging (informs you when you have been mentioned)

Poll to vote on the t-shirt styles

Sports Psychology sub forum

PCT sub forum

A significant change to one of our rules


:rockon:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

All sound good


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Would def make the forum even better than it already is


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

sound good 

making a great place better


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update they all look like great additions!

I really like the idea of a psychology forum seems to be really over looked on here and would be interested to read discussions in there.

No plan of having a 'Sports' section at all atm then?

Whats this significant change to one of the rules?


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

hmmm dnt like surprises what is it


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wardy21 said:


> Whats this significant change to one of the rules?


Pscarb or Tom will be posting about it later today.

It's a positive change though, nothing bad!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

All looks good lorian . another thing that would be good is live notifications rather than them coming up on a refresh as obviously i get so many !!!!

Looks like some of the "facebook" style changes with the benifit of you actually want to talk to the people on here !


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, just when you thought it couldn't get any better it does.

Not sure whether yuo got my email but whenever I come on I seem to get bombarded with adverts for "Mature lady" dating sites, now I don't know what you've heard or who's been spreading rumours around but let me just clarify, she told me she was 45 and lied when she was really 89, the telltale signs were all there when wqe went to bed, removing her teeth, hearing aid, wig and false eye but in all fairness I was drunk. Is it pssible to remove the ""Mature lady" dating site advert and maybe put in it's place some kind of live Latino babe webcam feed?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its about time i became a MOD Lorian , now make it so or i will neg you ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Pscarb or Tom will be posting about it later today.
> 
> It's a positive change though, nothing bad!


P2P File sharing ......

Just instead of files we can supply each other?????

 With cake and sprinkles 

Hehe :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Pscarb or Tom will be posting about it later today.
> 
> It's a positive change though, nothing bad!


i know what it is .....

a free jaunt to a tittie bar


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Did I miss the significant change thread? Is it in a different section?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Did I miss the significant change thread? Is it in a different section?


Delayed until today. TinyTom will post later.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

canny wait


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

im probably being dense.. what was the surprise?... lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> im probably being dense.. what was the surprise?... lol


It was a change in a rule:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/164020-open-lab-discussion-now-allowed.html


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

sweet, thanks


----------

